# Bench-top Drill Press



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Any opinions on which bench-top drill presses are useful? I'm not looking for a heavy-duty production tool, just something to spin my Forstner bits in a reasonably accurate manner.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thrifty Tool Guy

I recommend the one below

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/5368-new-drill-press.html
**********
But some of the HF models are good also.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44836
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=drillpress&Submit=Go

==============


Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> Any opinions on which bench-top drill presses are useful? I'm not looking for a heavy-duty production tool, just something to spin my Forstner bits in a reasonably accurate manner.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello, I like the one Bob has as well and wish I had that one for the money but I do have a review of about 10 different models from Fine Woodworking. The top three models that they tested all had 3/4 HP motors ... 2 tied for best overall 

General Intl 75-100 - a real work house with an excellent motor, ease of speed change and the least amount of runnout of all units tested. The down side is $450. 

Tied for best overall was the Jet JDP 15M and has good 3/4 HP motor and nearly identical numbers accross the board and has the biggest table of all tested AND ... $100.00 Cheaper than the General

Best VAlue - Grizzly G7943 - scored in the top three for drilling power with there 3/4 HP and offers the slowest of speed settings and it's price tag - $ 225.00 

Hope this helps a bit. 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If I had to redo my dp buying, I would've bought a bench top. Instead I got a floor model. But consider these:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Baby-Drill-Press/G7942
http://www.grizzly.com/products/16-Speed-Bench-Drill-Press/G0485
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00998355000P?keyword=bench+top+drill+press
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921900000P?keyword=bench+top+drill+press


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Talking about Floor Model Drill Press, you can make your Bench Model into a floor model quick and easy.
Because in most work shops the bench top is at a premium, all you need to do is pickup a 2 " to 2 1/2" steel pipe with threads on both ends and then pickup 2 ea.threaded flanges that screw on the ends of the pipe...with just little black paint and 3 or 4 bolts and nuts you have a floor model that will fit any where in the shop...
The pipe and flanges can be had at just about any plumping outlet supply outlet for about 25.oo bucks, if you go this way besure to trace the flange you now have so the bolts can line up with the new flanges...most have 3 to 4 holes for mounting...you may need to drill the holes in the new flanges but that's no big deal because you have a drill press that can do that easy... 

Also drill and tap a hole in the flanges for a Allen set screw to lock it in place...once you have it setup... ( 1/4-20 x 1/4" Allen set screw) 


=============


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

I know people will laugh and shun me as the woodworking social outcast I am, But.
I picked up a benchtop drill at HF, $79 of course is does not run as true as anything decent, but as yet, when I put the point of a bit where I want it, it has not drilled a larger hole than planed.
5 speeds, 3/4 chuck, so far it has done everything asked of it.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

vapochilled said:


> . . . but as yet, when I put the point of a bit where I want it, it has not drilled a larger hole than planed. . . .


I've noticed that over the years too 
Oddly enough -- a 3' oak table leg -- measures out at* the same 3'* whether I cut it with my $15 hand saw or my $40 Craftsman circular or my $90 Delta benchtop --- or my neighbors $500 contractors table saw.

As for drill presses -- I just bought my first - for $50 (Thankgiving Sale) at Ace Hardware.
It's only 8" with a 1/2" chuck. I may well find things I want it to do that it cant -- but for now -- like you said -- it puts a hole the size of the bit right where I ask it to. So -- I'm content.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

vapochilled said:


> I know people will laugh and shun me as the woodworking social outcast I am, But.
> I picked up a benchtop drill at HF, $79 of course is does not run as true as anything decent, but as yet, when I put the point of a bit where I want it, it has not drilled a larger hole than planed.
> 5 speeds, 3/4 chuck, so far it has done everything asked of it.


My benchtop DP is from a fire department tool sale. Kinda like one of those traveling carnivals  But as you said... it works. It's cast, not stamped, and it's heavy. The motor runs smooth and quiet. The shaft turns true and it has 5 speeds and a big chuck. 

I would LOVE to have a better one.... but.... what's "better" if what I have works? I guess I'll have to wait until I need more out of a drill press before I find what's better. 

On the other hand.... buying inexpensive tools is usually a crap shoot and I rolled craps more times than I care to admit. I TRY to buy the best I can afford, but I also believe it's possible to OVER-buy. Why spend $1600 on a saw if the $600 one will do everything you need (and do it well)? Then you have $1000 to spend on something else. If I get to a point where having that $1600 table saw is a necessity, then I'll get it. 

As I always tell my wife... I may be easy, but I ain't cheap!


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, a half-price sale at Lowes on the B&D Firestorm drill press was too much for me to resist. Factoring in a $10 off coupon on purchases of $50+, I can claim that I purchased a 10" DP for $39.50 . That is less than I paid for 11lbs of dry cat food (important spouse negotiating point). It went together fairly quickly and spins a 1" forstner bit OK. There's some wobble, but I think I can cure that with correctly seating the chuck on the tapered shaft. If I need more power than the 3.2A motor, there's always the option of a new motor from Grizzly.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats TTG. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

As much as I hate buying anything from HF, after taking back a sears DP I ended up giving this a shot and I'm still surprised it actually works good and is accurate enough for 
most apps.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44836


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I bought this one after much agonizing and couldn't be much happier. The variable speed is so easy to use that I actually use it, much safer.
http://www.amazon.com/Delta-DP350-Shopmaster-Horsepower-12-Inch/dp/B00006K00I
Cheers.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Same one I have. I love it.


----------

